# Receiver 12 volt trigger



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

On the back of receivers there is a 12volt trigger jack . I would like for someone to please help me . I have not seen what the plug looks like to buy one. I do not want to try the wrong one and burn my stuff up- especially when I just bought a new receiver. I saw at RadioShack, they had a six inch fan that was 12volt. With this fan already being 12 volt, I do not need anything else in the chain but plug-wire-fan, do I?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 12v trigger does not have enough amperage to power a fan of any size so you would be better off using the switched plugin with a 12vDC wallWart to power the fan.
The 3.5mm plug you need to use the trigger is this one here


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Where can you buy the 12 volt wall wart plug?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

waculjr.903 said:


> Where can you buy the 12 volt wall wart plug?


I would be extremely shocked if Monoprice did not offer it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This one from monoprice would work just fine.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

To Tony db, I see by your equipment list you have an Onkyo 805.two days ago I saw an ad for the 806 used. I drove to Arlington and it looked like brand new, for $250. Now I am reconfiguring my cabinet, where I will have 4" above my tv, and put my equipment shelf above there. ThenI will have 16" space above that to put the7.5" Onkyo 806, that is 7.5" tall. That ought to give it plenty of room to breath. I wonder if I would still be best off to put a cooling fan behind it? Also, if that is the case, which way would be most effective. Should I push the airflow from back of cabinet to the front of the opening, or pull it out the rear of the cabinet? I imagine that it puts out the same heat value that my 705 did? Enlighten me please...:huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, the 806 will get warm so good airflow is a must. I would pull the warm air out the back that should pull cool air from the front.
Thats a great deal for $250 its slightly less powerfull than the 805 is but still one of the best receivers ever made for the price.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

What is the power rating on yours and mine? I didn't get a manual with it, that was the only thing missing. I tried to locate a downloadable version off the Internet at Onkyo's website, but it was not available.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the 805 was bench tested to do 173watts Two channels driven and better than 110watts all channels driven into 8ohms and to this day has yet to be surpassed by any receiver costing under $2000. The 806 dropped the size of the power supply by a bit so lost some of its Oomph but still respectable at about 100watts per channel all channels driven.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Well that is still a improvement from my 705 that this one is replacing. From what I remember, it delivered 85 watts per channel, with all channels driven.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, your correct. The 806 also has a better video processor and an extra HDMI input than the 805/705 dose.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

waculjr.903 said:


> Well that is still a improvement from my 705 that this one is replacing. From what I remember, it delivered 85 watts per channel, with all channels driven.


The only problem with AV receivers is they usually rate power with all channels driven at 1 frequency instead of 20-20k. I don't know how they can get away with that. It should be all channels 20-20k just like stereo is!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> The only problem with AV receivers is they usually rate power with all channels driven at 1 frequency instead of 20-20k. I don't know how they can get away with that. It should be all channels 20-20k just like stereo is!


In the bench tests mentioned above it was done 20-20K These are rigorous third part tests that do them correctly. But your correct the readings on the manufacturers specifications are using a 1K test so very unrealistic but because they are allowed to use that test they will of course post those results rather then real numbers.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

waculjr.903 said:


> Where can you buy the 12 volt wall wart plug?


I see those by the dozen at goodwill all week long. Perhaps you have one lying around your house that you no longer need. Just look at the specs and see if it is 12v and can supply 1000ma or more. Just cut the wire to remove the tip, then solder the fan leads to the cable coming from the AC adapter. Tape the soldered connections individually so it doesn't short.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I did think of the wallwort plug when I was at the house, everything I could find was under 9 volts which was par for the course . I'm at work in Houston till Thursday and right next door to the hotel is a goodwill store. I'll run over there and check it out. Wouldn't bestbuy or RadioShack sell that type of thing too?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, you should be able to get them at those places as well but be prepared to pay a premium for it.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Best Buy & Radio Shack do sell them but you will pay $15-20 for one. Alternativly, an AT desktop PC power supply will also do the job since it outputs 3 voltages- 3.3v, 5v, & 12v


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I went to Goodwill and bought an adapter. It says it is 120volt .4amp. OUTPUT: 12 volt- 1.25 amp. Will this be usable? Also, can I actually power two fans with this adapter?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

1.2 amps should be able to drive two fans but not the bigger ones only the 80mm ones.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

waculjr.903 said:


> I went to Goodwill and bought an adapter. It says it is 120volt .4amp. OUTPUT: 12 volt- 1.25 amp. Will this be usable? Also, can I actually power two fans with this adapter?


That might be enough for just one fan and no more. What fan brand & model # are you trying to run?


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I am going to RadioShack this morning to see what they have. I just got back from Houston last night and got my cabinet prept to put the shelf back in with the new partitions that I had to stain. Will go and buy fan this morning, and put everything back together today. Any recommendations which one at r. Shack to buy?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

All you need is a mono cable with 3.5mm TRS (headphone) plug. Personally, I would skip Radio Shack where you will be charged $20 for a cable like this. Instead I would got to newegg or monoprice and get one for $1-10.


----------

